# Literary Maneuvers June 2021: Grid



## Harper J. Cole (May 31, 2021)

*Literary Maneuvers, June 2021*






Special randomised prompt

650 words, deadline 23:59 GMT / 18:59 EST, Tuesday, 15 June​Introduction

Something a little different this month. Each participant will be working from a different randomised 6-word prompt. Please see the chart and instructions below...






As the judges will need to know what you've rolled in order to judge your work, please include this information before your story.

Any questions about this unusual format, please feel free to ask in the Coffee Shop.

If you win, you'll get a badge pinned to your profile, plus the chance to enter our Feb 2022 *Grand Fiction Challenge*, which carries cash prizes.

Judging

The judges this month are thepancreas11, myself, and Olly Buckle. For those interested in judging, let me know via PM or in the Coffee Shop. If you wish to know more about scoring, take a look at the NEW JUDGING GUIDE which also includes a template to use for your scoring. Please use this template for consistency. 


Additional

All entries that wish to retain their first rights should post in the LM WORKSHOP THREAD.

All anonymous entries will be PMed to myself and please note in the PM if you want your entry posted in the workshop

Please check out our Rules and Policies for extra details on the LM contests.

Everyone is welcome to participate, including judges. A judge's entry will receive a review by their fellow judges, but it will not receive a score, though some judges are happy to let you know their score for you privately. Please refrain from 'like'-ing or 'lol'-ing an entry until the scores are posted.

Judges: If you could send the scores no later than June *30th,* it will ensure a timely release of results. Much later than that and I will have to post with what I have. Again, please see the Judging Guidelines if you have questions. Following the suggested formatting will be much appreciated, too.


----------



## Matchu (Jun 1, 2021)

https://www.google.com/search?q=onl...YAQCgAQGqAQdnd3Mtd2l6yAEKwAEB&sclient=gws-wiz

dice


----------



## Foxee (Jun 4, 2021)

Thanks for the dice, Matchu! That saved me finding one.

I have to admit I wasn't sure about the grid idea first but now that I've got my prompt-list I kind of like it. It wants to push me along in a direction that I usually avoid but that might not be such a bad thing.


----------



## SueC (Jun 5, 2021)

*A Flashy Blue Marble's Adventure*


----------



## Matchu (Jun 9, 2021)

*WARNING TRIGGER OFFENSIVE TO SOME*

*Ambrosia*


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Jun 12, 2021)

*The Threshing Floor*


----------



## Foxee (Jun 13, 2021)

*An Adventure By Any Other Name Is Not So Sweet*
(516 words)


----------



## VRanger (Jun 15, 2021)

*Exhumation*


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 17, 2021)

*Star Eater*


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 17, 2021)

*Against the Tide*


----------

